# Good sub for cocoa butter in body butter?



## boondocker (Feb 26, 2016)

I made a really nice body butter using:

Cocoa butter
Shea butter
Avocado oil
Jojoba oil

I really liked the firm texture and what it did for my skin, but I do not fare well with all things chocolate, and I could smell the cocoa in the CB even though it was deodorized.  So, I made some tonight without the CB and it came out thin.  

Is there a good sub for CB that will give me a similar firmer texture and good for ageing skin?


----------



## kumudini (Feb 26, 2016)

Mango butter is pretty much odorless but I haven't used it in a body butter yet, not sure what it would bring to the party, so no real help there. But when you omit the CB, you could've added that amount in SB, another solid instead of distributing among all three fats( I'm assuming that that's what you did). If it is still thin, you will then have to try going higher on the Shea.
Also, if you could cover the chocolate scent with the addition of fragrance, you could keep the texture.


----------



## KristaY (Feb 27, 2016)

I made a batch of body butter in Dec using shea, mango, avocado and cocoa butters (plus some carrier oils). The cocoa was only 5% and I still got a really strong chocolate scent. I tried covering it up with a bit of lavender EO and got chocolate lavender. Ick. My next batch I'm going to omit the cocoa and sub with one of the other butters (mango or avocado) to see how that works out. Not necessarily because I don't like the scent but because it was too firm for me. If you need yours thicker, I'd suggest mango, shea or a bit of coconut oil.

ETA: I just re-read your recipe. Since you already have shea in it, either up that or add another butter like mango. Maybe you just need a higher butter %?


----------



## boondocker (Feb 27, 2016)

kumudini said:


> Mango butter is pretty much odorless but I haven't used it in a body butter yet, not sure what it would bring to the party, so no real help there. But when you omit the CB, you could've added that amount in SB, another solid instead of distributing among all three fats( I'm assuming that that's what you did). If it is still thin, you will then have to try going higher on the Shea.
> Also, if you could cover the chocolate scent with the addition of fragrance, you could keep the texture.



Yes, I subbed the CB amt with shea + the shea amt.



KristaY said:


> I made a batch of body butter in Dec using shea, mango, avocado and cocoa butters (plus some carrier oils). The cocoa was only 5% and I still got a really strong chocolate scent. I tried covering it up with a bit of lavender EO and got chocolate lavender. Ick. My next batch I'm going to omit the cocoa and sub with one of the other butters (mango or avocado) to see how that works out. Not necessarily because I don't like the scent but because it was too firm for me. If you need yours thicker, I'd suggest mango, shea or a bit of coconut oil.
> 
> ETA: I just re-read your recipe. Since you already have shea in it, either up that or add another butter like mango. Maybe you just need a higher butter %?



Definitely!!!  That is what I experienced..."chocolate lavender."  I had to add MORE lavender to cover the chocolate scent, but it still sneaked through.

I am actually sensitive to the theobromine in chocolate....and CB has some in it.  I have actually gotten very ill from eating more than a very small amount of chocolate.  so my body just does NOT like even the smell of chocolate!!

I had read that mango butter has  astringent properties, so I may look into the avocado butter, thank you!  I had heard of kokum butter...I wonder what that's like....

Well I just looked it up, and it looks like a great candidate:

https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/products/kokum-butter/profile

Only thing...much higher price!  But, I am going to try it!!  Sounds fab for ageing skin!!  : )


----------



## LisaAnne (Feb 27, 2016)

Kokum is a very hard butter, I like it. But I also like mango. To me it seems like kokum leaves a film.


----------



## KristaY (Feb 27, 2016)

I haven't tried kokum but I've read very good things about it. With your sensitivity, I'd definitely move away from the cocoa butter. It's just not worth the risk and easy enough to find another butter that should give you the results you want without the worry of anaphylaxsis and smelling like icky chocolate flowers, lol!


----------



## boondocker (Feb 27, 2016)

LisaAnne said:


> Kokum is a very hard butter, I like it. But I also like mango. To me it seems like kokum leaves a film.



Maybe I could use 50/50 mango/kokum....



KristaY said:


> I haven't tried kokum but I've read very good things about it. With your sensitivity, I'd definitely move away from the cocoa butter. It's just not worth the risk and easy enough to find another butter that should give you the results you want without the worry of anaphylaxsis and smelling like icky chocolate flowers, lol!



No worry of anaphylaxsis....not allergic to it, but sensitive to it that it makes me tired or depresses my immune system.  Definitely do NOT want to smell like icky chocolate flowers, LOL!!  : )


----------



## LisaAnne (Feb 27, 2016)

I think I've read someone on here uses all kokum in her butter. I like mango because it's not as greasy.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 27, 2016)

I love kokum and have been using it in my body butter for the past 11 years. I usually do 70% kokum and 30% meadowfoam seed oil, but sometimes I add some mango butter to it: 50% kokum, 30% mango and 20% meadowfoam seed oil.   


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 27, 2016)

I really like Tucuma Butter, but Kokum is okay. I just do not use a lot of kokum because I hate the way it blooms. Of course I do not make whipped butters, I prefer emulsified butters.


----------



## boondocker (Feb 27, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> I love kokum and have been using it in my body butter for the past 11 years. I usually do 70% kokum and 30% meadowfoam seed oil, but sometimes I add some mango butter to it: 50% kokum, 30% mango and 20% meadowfoam seed oil.
> 
> Thank you for the recipe!!  Sounds great!  I have meadowfoam, so I will get some kokum and give it a try!!  I assume that it's good for mature skin?
> 
> IrishLass





cmzaha said:


> I really like Tucuma Butter, but Kokum is okay. I just do not use a lot of kokum because I hate the way it blooms. Of course I do not make whipped butters, I prefer emulsified butters.



Hmmm...don't know about emulsified butters....does it cause the butters to penetrate the skin more deeply?  Can you share a recipe?


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 27, 2016)

Tallow is really, really nice in a body balm. It would be comparable to cocoa butter for firmness. Lard is a close second, but is somewhat softer more like shea. Both give long lasting softening and soothing. I have been using a tallow balm on my skin (which I suppose one would call "mature" whether I like it or not) all this winter and really like how it is performing.

I know there will be people who will dismiss these fats out of hand, but please don't knock them if you haven't tried 'em.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 27, 2016)

boondocker said:


> Hmmm...don't know about emulsified butters....does it cause the butters to penetrate the skin more deeply?  Can you share a recipe?


Emulsified body butters are really just a very thick lotion. Just varying water will make a difference. Even using tucuma versus shea butter will make a big difference in thickness. 
There is great information here on making lotions 
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2009/03/lotions-basic-recipe.html#uds-search-results



DeeAnna said:


> Tallow is really, really nice in a body balm. It would be comparable to cocoa butter for firmness. Lard is a close second, but is somewhat softer more like shea. Both give long lasting softening and soothing. I have been using a tallow balm on my skin (which I suppose one would call "mature" whether I like it or not) all this winter and really like how it is performing.
> 
> I know there will be people who will dismiss these fats out of hand, but please don't knock them if you haven't tried 'em.


I had some buffalo tallow lotion I purchased once on a bike trip. It was wonderful and wish I could get some buffalo tallow to make a lotion


----------



## boondocker (Feb 28, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Tallow is really, really nice in a body balm. It would be comparable to cocoa butter for firmness. Lard is a close second, but is somewhat softer more like shea. Both give long lasting softening and soothing. I have been using a tallow balm on my skin (which I suppose one would call "mature" whether I like it or not) all this winter and really like how it is performing.
> 
> I know there will be people who will dismiss these fats out of hand, but please don't knock them if you haven't tried 'em.




What a great idea!!  i have read that tallow is the closest to human fats.  That they used to make healing balms in the old days with tallow.  Can it be whipped?


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 28, 2016)

I can't think of any reason why a tallow balm can't be whipped to a lighter consistency. Haven't actually tried it, however.


----------



## kmarvel (Mar 19, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> I love kokum and have been using it in my body butter for the past 11 years. I usually do 70% kokum and 30% meadowfoam seed oil, but sometimes I add some mango butter to it: 50% kokum, 30% mango and 20% meadowfoam seed oil.
> 
> 
> IrishLass




Hello.  I was wondering if you could sub the kokum for shea butter?  Do you cut it with any arrowroot or tapioca starch?


----------



## TVivian (Mar 19, 2016)

WSP has a cocoa Butter that is truly deodorized. I've ordered it many times and can say for certain that it has absolutely no scent at all. 

In case you'd like to keep using cocoa butter in your recipe  

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/cocoa-butter-refined-deodorized-ultra-white.aspx


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 19, 2016)

What if you subbed in any firm butter and added a tiny amount of beeswax? That would make the consistency similar to my tiny mind.


----------

